
Coronavirus Spreads Alarmingly in Open Space Offices - jowdones
https://www.corona24.news/c/2020/04/28/new-coronavirus-spreads-alarmingly-in-open-space-offices.html
======
jowdones
The outbreak occurred in a building where the commercial offices were located
on the first 11 floors, and the rest was occupied by residential apartments.

Of the 1,143 people tested for COVID-19 in the building, 97 were diagnosed
positively and 94 of them worked on the 11th floor, for a call center with 216
employees, indicating an infection rate of 43.5%, says researchers in a study
published in the CDC Medical Journal.

------
samizdis
> ABOUT US

CORONA 24 News is your news, entertainment, music fashion website. We provide
you with the latest breaking news and videos straight from the entertainment
industry.

Seriously? Given the state of the linked article, it looks like a scraping
site, edited together badly by semi-literates.

------
xenonite
Original paper:

Park SY, Kim YM, Yi S, Lee S, Na BJ, Kim CB, et al.

Coronavirus disease outbreak in call center, South Korea.

Emerg Infect Dis. 2020 Aug. doi:10.3201/eid2608.201274

[https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/8/20-1274_article](https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/8/20-1274_article)

